# Custom Paint Jobs?



## Swiss Frank (Apr 29, 2008)

I saw pics on the net of an orange R35 at Roppongi Crossing. I loved R34's in blue and I think I'd like my R35 better in the same color. I can't imagine repainting a brand-new car though.


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

That Orange one looked the absolute dogs.....

Found this doing a search...

Harrison's Orange R35 GT-R Unveiled and Spied in Roppongi

Awesome.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Would like to see what it looks like in either MNP or Bayside Blue.


----------



## thesoulkeeper (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Skyline Squeak (Jun 21, 2006)

dark purple, wonder how MPIII would come out like


----------



## chanman (Jan 15, 2005)

the black wheels makes it look agressive. The gtr looks gd in all colours, even the pink


----------



## minos (Sep 21, 2006)

yellow body simply works REALLY great IMO with the black wheel combo!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Yellow looks good, pink is hideous.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Yellow looks very pretty. If it was available yellow would be my colour of choice.

Don't think bayside blue goes well on the R35, seems to cheapen its look.

Lime green also looks striking but once again, I think its on the cheapening side of attention seaking.

Yellow gets the balance spot on imho.


----------



## Kuro GT-R (Apr 25, 2008)

A little off-topic but does anybody know what parts are carbon fibre on the GT-R? I know the rear undertray is.

What about the front bumper, skirts, rear skirts, front skirt and bonnet scoops?

Cheers :wavey:


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

borat52 said:


> Yellow looks very pretty. If it was available yellow would be my colour of choice.
> Yellow gets the balance spot on imho.


Same here. Yellow is the only colour I could imagine to have with all that black trim. As it's not available I'm sticking with gun metallic and black interior.
I tried to order gun metallic with BE (two-color interior) but was told that it's not possible. Let us see.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Slow said:


> Same here. Yellow is the only colour I could imagine to have with all that black trim. As it's not available I'm sticking with gun metallic and black interior.
> I tried to order gun metallic with BE (two-color interior) but was told that it's not possible. Let us see.


Where do you live? In the UK? It's DEFINITELY possible to order the Black Edition in Gun Metallic. That's what I've done. Who told you that it's not possible?


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

supraman said:


> Where do you live? In the UK? It's DEFINITELY possible to order the Black Edition in Gun Metallic. That's what I've done. Who told you that it's not possible?


I live in Estonia and I was told by my dealer that I can order only those configurations that can be chosen in car configurator at gtrnissan.com


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Slow said:


> I live in Estonia and I was told by my dealer that I can order only those configurations that can be chosen in car configurator at gtrnissan.com


Well obviously I can't be sure about Estonia, but in the UK the Black Edition was originally only available in Black or Silver. However, Nissan subsequently made the Black Edition available in any colour. The configurator for the UK was just changed a few days ago. Take a look at the configurator for your region and see if it has also been changed.


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

supraman said:


> Well obviously I can't be sure about Estonia, but in the UK the Black Edition was originally only available in Black or Silver. However, Nissan subsequently made the Black Edition available in any colour. The configurator for the UK was just changed a few days ago. Take a look at the configurator for your region and see if it has also been changed.


Thanks supraman, you are perfectly right. I can choose it now too. I'll contact my dealer.

Does anybody know if there are colour chips available at your dealers for exact colour matching?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Some aren't too bad:










more information: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/97022-playstation-nissan-unveil-gt-academy.html#post894162


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

I had a talk with my dealer about changing my order to Black Edition and he suggested not to do that. He is afraid that any change in the configuration could move delivery to 2010.
Any comments on that?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Slow said:


> I had a talk with my dealer about changing my order to Black Edition and he suggested not to do that. He is afraid that any change in the configuration could move delivery to 2010.
> Any comments on that?


I thought we were told that we could change our order (both colour and spec) up to 4 months before our expected delivery date?


----------



## Slow (Apr 25, 2008)

I thougt so too. It's just the lack of information from Nissan that keeps even dealers from giving any promises they may not be able to keep.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

not sure about the pink......, the blue looks pretty ok though...


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

not sure about the pink......, the blue looks pretty ok though...


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Orange!


----------



## 66shark (Nov 14, 2010)

can someone who is good at photoshop put a pic with lambo baby blue on a gtr please.............many thanks in advance


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

My R35 GTR - wrapped








:smokin:


----------



## ticketmaster123 (Mar 19, 2008)

anilj said:


> My R35 GTR - wrapped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you are parked up ready for dogging! :chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey isn't that bottom one Dave Yu's new car PINK ????

Would love to see a PROPER aubergine (dark purple) car & No, not the excuse for the purple on the Spec V


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

oh man mettalic blue all the way !!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Just watch, Orange is the new White.....several manufacturers have sighted this including McClaren etc......

But gonna change my car to Qatar Blue...awesome...:flame:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

> Looks like you are parked up ready for dogging! :chuckle:


Ssssh dont tell the Mistress...ha:banned:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

They already have purple colour paint but, only on the Spec V.

Please look at the picture below:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Now you know why we have done so many GTR wheel colour changes to black.
They simply make the car look so much better IMO.
And they suit any body colour.

Robbie


----------

